# New York Central Train #1 in 1955



## George K (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks to various members of AU, I've been able to locate some information about the wreck of the train that moved me from New York to Chicago in 1955:

http://specialcollection.dotlibrary.dot.gov/Document?db=DOT-RAILROAD&query=(select+3617)



> Description of Accident
> 
> No. 1, a west-bound first-class passenger train, consisted of Diesel-electric units 4044 and 4067, coupled in multiple-unit control, one baggage-dormitory car, scvon sleeping cars, one lounge car, one dining ear, three coaches, and one lounge-observation car, in the order-named. The third car was of conventional all-steel construction. The other cars were of lightweight steel construction and were equipped with tightlock couplers. This train passed Signal Station 90 at Stuyvesant, 89.14 miles west of Croton on Hudson and the last open office, at 5:58 p.m., 1 minute late, and while moving at a speed of 77 miles per hour it struck a rock slide at a point 94.51 miles west of Croton on Hudson and 1.27 miles east of the station at Schodack Landing. The locomotive and- the first 10 cars were derailed.


My question is this: Was that a "named train" on the New York Central? I could impress the people at work by saying, "Hey, when I was taking the (name of train) from NY to Chicago, we were in a wreck.


----------



## railiner (Apr 8, 2015)

George K said:


> Thanks to various members of AU, I've been able to locate some information about the wreck of the train that moved me from New York to Chicago in 1955:
> 
> http://specialcollection.dotlibrary.dot.gov/Document?db=DOT-RAILROAD&query=(select+3617)
> 
> ...


Not sure, but it could have been the "Pacemaker"...


----------



## George K (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes!

http://www.american-rails.com/pacemaker.html



> The_ Pacemaker_ was listed as the top trains on New York Central's timetable, #1 westbound, and #2, eastbound, when introduced.
> 
> ...
> 
> According to Geoffrey Doughty's book, "New York Central's Great Steel Fleet: 1948-1967," the train's new consist was comprised largely, of course, of reclining-seat coaches while other accommodations included a twin-unit diner (that included lounge), baggage-dormitory, and a lounge-buffet-observation. The railroad invested a great deal of effort, money, and fanfare into promoting its top trains during this time. One particular advertisement for the _Pacemaker_ included the following: "_Your ticket to low-cost luxury, the great all new _Pacemaker_. Soon your _Pacemaker_ ticket will mean more than ever in low-cost lxucury. For this famous New York Central coach streamliner is due for an exciting transformation. Yest, the _Pacemaker_ will be gleamingly, luxuriously new. And as always, it will be yours from end to end ta New York Centrals' regular low coach fares. _


----------



## chakk (Apr 8, 2015)

My April 1955 timeable lists New York Central train #1 as the westbound Pacemaker, departing NYC at 3:30 PM, arriving CHI the next morning at 7:30 AM


----------



## George K (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's what I found odd: the sleepers were up front, and the observation lounge was on the rear.


----------

